# Problem mit Firefox nach Malware "Angriff"



## M1ghtymage (7. April 2015)

Hi zusammen,

 

ich habe mir aus Versehen aus Blödheit bei der Installation eines Programmes ein dickes Paket an Malware runtergeladen. Darunter waren einige Browser und Werbeprogramme (SearchProtect u.A.) die ich nur sehr schwer wegbekommen habe. Obwohl ich nun die Startseite meines Firefox Browsers wieder auf google.com zurückgesetzt habe, kommt beim Öffnen eines neuen Tabs eine Seite, die nicht geladen werden kann

 

Fehler: Datei nicht gefunden

Die Dateien unter chrome://quick_start/content/index.html konnten nicht gefunden werden.

    Bitte überprüfen Sie die Adresse auf Rechtschreib-, Groß-/Kleinschreibungs- oder andere Fehler.
    Bitte überprüfen Sie, ob die Adresse umbenannt, gelöscht oder verschoben wurde.

 

 

In der Adresszeile steht: chrome://quick_start/content/index.html

 

Das würde mich nicht stören... aber ich bin es gewohnt, gleich nach drücken von Strg + T in der Adresszeile zu schreiben. Jetzt ist diese nicht mehr ausgewählt und ich muss mit der Maus dahin drücken.

 

Kann mir jemand bitte helfen, das wieder wegzubekommen?


----------



## Thoor (7. April 2015)

Bist du sicher das die Mal/Adware weg ist? Ich würde dir empfehlen mit ADWCleaner nochmals einen Suchvorgang zu starten (http://www.chip.de/downloads/AdwCleaner_58118522.html)

Falls du Windows 7 oder 8 verwendest würde ich dir die Windows Systemwiederherstellung empfehlen. Dabei werden nur Einstellungen und Programmsettings, nicht aber Dateien (Word, Excel, Bilder, etc.) verändert. Das löst eigentlich die meisten Probleme dieser Art.

 

Falls du glaubst alle Malware beseitigt zu haben sollte das dein Firefox Problem lösen:


Type *about:config* in URL and Enter


Filter with *browser.newtab.url* and change the value as "about:newtab"

Quelle: https://support.mozilla.org/de/questions/992376


----------



## Wynn (7. April 2015)

Meist hilft es nur Browser komplett löschen und dann im abgesicherten modus tools wie pestpatrol und co laufen lassen


----------



## M1ghtymage (7. April 2015)

Bist du sicher das die Mal/Adware weg ist? Ich würde dir empfehlen mit ADWCleaner nochmals einen Suchvorgang zu starten (http://www.chip.de/downloads/AdwCleaner_58118522.html)

Falls du Windows 7 oder 8 verwendest würde ich dir die Windows Systemwiederherstellung empfehlen. Dabei werden nur Einstellungen und Programmsettings, nicht aber Dateien (Word, Excel, Bilder, etc.) verändert. Das löst eigentlich die meisten Probleme dieser Art.

 

Falls du glaubst alle Malware beseitigt zu haben sollte das dein Firefox Problem lösen:

Quelle: https://support.mozilla.org/de/questions/992376

 

Hat geklappt, danke!

 

Soll ich nur das eine ändern oder auch noch was anderes?

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (8. April 2015)

Wenns widr klappt brauchst du ja nix mehr ändern oder 

 

Irgendwie scheint deine Config so verändert gewesen zu sein, dass bei einem neuen Tab versucht wird die Google Chrome default Site zu laden was natürlich nicht geht...


----------



## M1ghtymage (8. April 2015)

Ja, scheint so. Es wurde auch Chrome runtergeladen und neue Werbebelastete Frontpages. Vielen Dank für die schnelle Hilfe, jetzt ist alles wieder perfekt!!!


----------



## Thoor (8. April 2015)

Ja, scheint so. Es wurde auch Chrome runtergeladen und neue Werbebelastete Frontpages. Vielen Dank für die schnelle Hilfe, jetzt ist alles wieder perfekt!!!

Dann ist ja supi, keine Ursache =)


----------

